# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  bonjour du pas de calais

## Gold62

Bonjour à tous les amoureux des animaux,

Je me présente, je suis une jeune étudiante, j'habite le Pas de Calais. Je possède un Bouvier Bernois, deux chattes et une tortue d'eau.

Bientôt un nouveau compagnon arrivera: un Golden Retriever (3 ans et 17 kg!!!).

Voilà, pour ma présentation, 

 :hein:

----------


## brooklyn

bienvenue parmis nous

----------


## fan-chiens

:bienvenue:

----------

:bienvenue:   amie du nord   ::

----------


## kaly2

:bienvenue:  ca fait plaisir de voir encore une personne du nord pas de calais.  :kao2:

----------


## camiva

:bienvenue:

----------


## elisa

:bienvenue:   ::   ::   :bienvenue:

----------


## Gold62

Merci pour votre accueil   ::

----------


## angel77

:bienvenue:   ::

----------

:bienvenue:  :bienvenue:  :bienvenue:  :bienvenue:

----------


## Gold62

Voici ma tribu:

*BERLIOZ le Golden Retriever adopté grâce à Rescue et Soph (Coup d'coeur, coup d'patte)*



*BAGHEERA chatte noire adoptée à la SPA de Liévin*



*MOUSTIC (trouvé chaton dans un arbre)*



*VIKING le Bouver Bernois* (acheté   :lol2:  )



*MAXOU (chat noir adopté à la SPA de Liévin)*



*CHEYENNE (nous l'avons eu "chaton" par le biais de collègue, elle est écaille de tortue)*



Il manque notre dernier "4 pattes", il s'agit d'une tortue d'eau.

Voilà,

----------


## psycat

Jolie famille!  :ami:

----------


## chouchou444

Boujour et   :bienvenue:  parmi nous à toi et ta si jolie famille !

----------


## kyria

:bienvenue:a toi amie du nord 
tu a une superbe petite famille   ::

----------


## Cerise15

:bienvenue:

----------


## sophietbandy

:bienvenue:  :bienvenue:

----------


## Gold62

Merci de vos messages.

Déjà 4 années de Rescue !

----------


## Gold62

Notre boubou nous a quitté ce jour.  Nous sommes tristes. Le golden est perdu.  Dur journée. Presque 10 ans de bonheur avec toi. On t'aime et t'aimera toujours.

----------


## lilinea59

Désolée et bon courage dans ces cas là 
de tout coeur avec toi 

caresses aux autres 4 pattes ;

----------


## Shaina

sont beauuuux!  :Smile:

----------


## Didi4994

Oh non..... Courage à toi c'était un magnifique chien

----------


## Gold62

Merci.

----------


## Shaina

autant pour moi, j'ai pas lu la deuxieme page...  :Frown:  Je suis avec vous par la pensée... courage, plein de caresse au loulou qui doit etre bien perdu sans "Boubou"  ::

----------

